# Need help with Haunted Mansion Costume!



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

HI everyone!! DH and I are going to Disney World for their Halloween party, and we would like to go as two Ghosts from the Haunted Mansion. I plan on going to the goodwill to find an old dress and suit from there, maybe curl my hair-but I need help making that white, dead,-hair, clothes, face, hands look...the whole nine yards. 
This is what we are going for:
Haunter's Ball and Fantasy Fest | Midwest Haunter's Convention | Photo 1/29 | Metromix Columbus
Any help, suggestions would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Fantasical (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw, that's a really cute idea.
I can alreayd tell you that if you haven't already gone to Disney for there Halloween Party, it's an extremely fun time. The down side is that it's very family orientated, which means there's not many scares..
But other than that they really get into the spirit of things there. Every inch of Magic Kingdom is decorated and there lots of treats and goodies that get you into the spirit.
I would suggest going for the parade they have. I can't remember the exact name of it, but the headless horseman starts the whole thing and it's very fun!

I think more than anything your going to need to pound on the white makeup, and put baby powder on to dry.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Fantastical...thanks for the info! I figured that for the make up, but what do I do to make the clothes look like that??
Actually-this will be the third year we will be at the Halloween Party...we love it sooo much!!


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

What is the temperature like there on Halloween Michael Myers? I was there Christmas and it was like in the 80s a few days. I never been there on Halloween, one year I am gonna have to skip my NY Halloween and head down there to Disney and the Universal Studios Halloween celebrations.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

The weather in late sept-when we go...is great! Mid eighties during the day-seventies at night. Not too, not too cold...just how I like it!!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Michael Myers1 - I would think that they started with either a white or pale grey dress/suit. They you could make the accents with an airbrush or fabric paint. They sell some fabric paint that comes in little spray cans like hair spray. That's a great costume idea - one I wouldn't mind myself...hmmmmm. Let us know how it goes...


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I wore a ghost costume one year, but had real problems with the make-up, too much white is a bit clownish, mix in too much gray/green/blue its zombie time. I wonder if a shmmery powder over the top of the blueish-white would work.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

great idea about the fabric paint~ i will have to try that! The problem being Im not very creative or artistic, so the potential for disaster is high! Pandora-if you decided to go that route, lmk how you go about it! White make up sounds good, i agree clown white is to much....maybe some kind of pan cake with baby powder mixed and on top??


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

The key to those types of costumes/makeups is understanding highlights and shadows. Use greys for your shadows and whites for you highlights. If you're not into costuming and don't mind spending a little, you could go to your local theater and see what the costumer would charge to dress up your thrift store purchase. I had a costumer make a cloak for my 9' tall grim reaper as I have zero sewing skills. Best investment I've made. Looks terrific. But, then again, I wear it every year.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I am not artistic either - trust me... I would find a picture you really like and try and duplicate the highlights and lowlights like shadowopal said. As for makeup, I'm partial to Ben Nye products. You could start out with a color like blythe Spirit, but that might not be white enough. Again, I'd copy a picture you like. Also, my new cheat is checking youtube for makeup how-to's. People do makeup for all kinds of costumes step-by-step. I need the help so it's a nice resource. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

For the clothes, just light coats of paint. It doesn't have to even be fabric. Any spray can of light gray or white will work. Put it on in very light mistings of coats until you build up the coverage that you need.

For the hair, just a can of silver-colored hairspray. There will be plenty of it in stores before Halloween.

For exposed skin, work up different layers of gray, silver and white make-up. It doesn't have to be thick, just enough to lighten your skin. I'd experiment several times before the big day. Go for a textured look (daubing rather than stroking).

Of course, air-brush make-up would be great, but takes experience.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Great ideas! Thanks so much! I will definitely try out a few looks before we go to the party! Otherwise, it really could be a big disaster!!


----------



## DragonFly4 (Jul 14, 2009)

Being someone who works with fabric A LOT I dont know if I would like the feel of wearing something painted around all day. I would try rubbing ashes or used up charcoal briquettes on a gray fabric for the high and low lights.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

This is what I do for a pale white face. It looks more realistic and is very comfortable. It won't run in heat nor will it seperate in any creases of your face.

Go to the dollar store and pick up the palest shade of liquid foundation you can find. Apply that liberally and set with baby powder. For shadows on your cheek bones and under eyes use gray eye shadow, applying with an eyeshadow brush. Just make sure it's matte and not shimmer!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I found these costumes for purchase that I think is what you're looking for. They are spendy but maybe you could search online & find them somewhere else for cheaper.

Ghostly Gent Adult Costume in Couples Halloween Costumes
Ghostly Lady Adult Costume


----------

